# low pressure



## jnsh2 (Apr 1, 2009)

whirlpool tub is adjacent to shower. When tub is on, water pressure in shower drops significantly. Three showers in residence run fine when all on simultaneously. Any ideas?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I Would Say:
The Whirlpool Valve Puts Out More Gpm Then The Shower Does Or 

That The Water Vol. Is Restricted Somewhere,make Sure All Valv



es Are Fully Open.prosess Of Elimination​


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you need to install one of these sweet puppies right here:








That would definitely take care of it fo sho.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

